# Old school nascar fans.....



## timstalltaletav (Jul 13, 2014)

I found this beer coozie in the bottom of my chest freezer today.  This has to be 20 years old.  Good memories! 













20140713_123119.jpg



__ timstalltaletav
__ Jul 13, 2014


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 13, 2014)

Gooooo  Davey Allison  Thumbs Up


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 13, 2014)

Good ole Winston Cup Days !


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jul 13, 2014)

Much better than today's scripted nonsense!


----------



## ernesttbass (Apr 2, 2015)

Around my house NASCAR is referred to as the "professional wrestling of motorsports"

Winston also did commercials with The Flintstones back in the day.  Times have changed.


----------



## timstalltaletav (Apr 19, 2015)

Here's an antique!












14294690273891559449872.jpg



__ timstalltaletav
__ Apr 19, 2015


----------

